

Review my app: Rmmbr. - sahillavingia

Here's the URL: http://rmmbrapp.appspot.com/<p>Rmmbr lets you easily create notes. Type in whatever permalink you'd like to use and it'll create one if it doesn't exist. I use it to replace the Life.txt I've had on my desktop for ages.<p>It truly is an MVP. I'll add more features soon, but nothing crazy. I dig simplicity.<p>Stats: took me 30 minutes to build using Python and App Engine. Tweeted it and told my friends, over 100s of notes already.<p>I'd love feedback on what you'd like to see added or changed. Thanks!
======
scalyweb
Great project. You might look at this similar idea someone released a few
months back.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1437852>

<http://notepad.cc>

~~~
sahillavingia
Ah yes, that'll provide great ideas for my own take on it. Thanks!

------
ifesdjeen
I would definitely use something like that one day, if it'd have Emacs
keybindings. After switching from Mac OS to Ubuntu, i really miss those (C-{F,
B, P, N}, M-{E, A}, yank, insert and so on). Well, all those things.

For now, I'm using Emacs Chrome plugin, that creates a button right next to
any textarea to type anything more complex than plain text (indents, lots of
moving text around etc).

It's nice to have an online pad. But so far Evernote does everything I ever
wanted from online type pad, and I still prefer Remember The Milk - for tasks.
Although, I'd be much more happy to use Emacs org-mode, but up until now I
haven't seen an online service that'd store and present them in some fancy
great way. maybe i should build it?..

------
stephencelis
Easter egg? <http://rmmbrapp.appspot.com/test>

------
askbjoernhansen
How is this better than your Life.txt file on your desktop? If it's for
sharing, how is it better than a github gist for example.

If you want to continue working on it; at least add some syntax; a "not-in-a-
textarea-view-mode" and such.

~~~
sahillavingia
It's better because I can have many of them, and I can easily access them from
whatever device or computer I'm on.

It's very simple right now, but it does what I need. Perhaps I'll add features
like you've suggested, but right now I'm happy with the textarea + ability to
add tabs.

Thanks for the feedback though, code highlighting may make sense to implement
in the future :)

~~~
okeumeni
Wow!

------
jhrobert
I believe that there is a need for such simple application. I am doing
something similar to promote wikis, <http://new.simpliwiki.com>

------
petervandijck
Make it auto-save and remove the save button :)

~~~
sahillavingia
Once I learn AJAX, I'll definitely implement that.

------
sahillavingia
Clickable: <http://rmmbrapp.appspot.com/>

------
nir
nice app, but I wish you chose another name... <http://rmmbr.appspot.com/>

~~~
sahillavingia
Yeah, just was brainstorming and built the app, then looked for whatever name
would kinda fit. I am going to use <http://rmmbr.org/> though, as people will
clearly get annoyed having to type appspot.com.

~~~
nandemo
For some of us non-native English speakers,"rmmbr" might be difficult to
remember.

~~~
sahillavingia
Yeah, I was debating going with something else, but I thought remember without
the e's wouldn't be too tough. Any suggestions (that I could just mask on top
of rmmbr for others who prefer it)?

~~~
nir
What I meant was that I already have an app called rmmbr running on appspot -
<http://rmmbr.appspot.com/> \- so it would be cool if you used something other
than rmmbr.

I don't have any trademark etc, so there's nothing I could do about it, it
would just be nice. (My original name was "rmbr", btw, I changed it after a
request from someone who had a similar app with that name)

------
qoobster
hello from hacker news!

